# HELP problems with Long 2310



## wes1867 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a Long 2310 over 600 trouble free hours, until the other day. The 3pt hitch without warning stopped working. I drained the oil and flushed out the filter and it started working for the rest of the day. I came back on another day and it would not work again, so I repeated the previous actions and it worked a little. The 3pt lift arms have no more than 4 inches range of motion. I am at a loss as to what it is, also oddly the controls work backwards now up is down and vise versa. Any suggestions..


----------



## Chris robinson (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a long 2310 looking for a starter for it can't seem to find one. Any help on what I need or can use and info on the starter would be good. Got it and it didn't have a starter on it so idk how many teeth it has or anything


----------



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)

Chris robinson said:


> I have a long 2310 looking for a starter for it can't seem to find one. Any help on what I need or can use and info on the starter would be good. Got it and it didn't have a starter on it so idk how many teeth it has or anything


Did you find your starter for the long 2310, I replaced mine recently and I can look when I get home?


----------



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)

deanoroz said:


> Did you find your starter for the long 2310, I replaced mine recently and I can look when I get home?





deanoroz said:


> Did you find your starter for the long 2310, I replaced mine recently and I can look when I get home?





Chris robinson said:


> I have a long 2310 looking for a starter for it can't seem to find one. Any help on what I need or can use and info on the starter would be good. Got it and it didn't have a


----------



## deanoroz (9 mo ago)




----------

